# Is anyone going straight for amnio without NT scan?



## Sunshine12

I think Im going to have an amnio done no matter what my NT scan results and just wondered if anyone else was considering this and whether in this situation they just skip the NT scan rather than waste money doing it? I havent met with my midwife yet so not sure what the norm is. x


----------



## truly_blessed

Gosh I wouldn't even consider amnio due to the risk of miscarriage. It took long enough to get a BFP without taking what I would consider an unecessary risk.

There probably is no point doing the screening though if you want to have an anmio anyway. Only thing is the NHS might only pay for it if you have a high risk on the NT combined screening, not sure what they're procedure is.


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks for response. Ill check with midwife. Not fussed if I have to pay for it. Im more scared of something being wrong with the baby than I am of having a miscarriage TBH.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I always thought I would have an amnio no matter what as am somewhat older at 44 (43 when I conceived); but our NT/bloods lowered our risk from 1/27 to 1/162 to downs and 1/40 overall to 1/955 to others; my 20wk scan lowered it to 1/300 as the heart and all other soft markers are good. We decided that with the risk of m/c at 1/200 and my overall blood/NT risk about even, not to do an amnio. We were a month or so away from possible IVF, so consider this little one a bit of a miracle and are cautiously hopeful. I know here in Ireland, it is considered routine over 40, and have read that under the NHS, under 40, there has to be a reason, e.g. high risk blood work, so they may require you to do the NT/bloods anyway. We're private here in Ireland as had a terrible public hospital experience when having a m/c two years ago.

best wishes


----------



## April2012

I went in for a CVS at 12 weeks, but decided to have the first trimester ultrascreen instead. I decided at that time I would do an amnio regardless of the results at approximately 16 weeks (the amnio emcompasses the neural tube defects as well). Also, I perceive amnio as being safer than CVS--but that is just my perception. My results from the NT scan/blood came back as follows:

Down syndrome:
Risk based on age alone: 1 in 290
Risk after blood/scan: 1 in 5781

Trisomy 13 & 18
Risk based on age alone 1 in 524
Risk after blood scan: 1 in 10,000

I am still scheduled and planning for an amnio on monday.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I had a CVS done at 11 weeks and 6 days, because regardless of the result of NT, I would have done invasive testing. At 38, my risk of having a baby with a trisomy is MUCH higher than my centre's quoted miscarriage rate (1 in 104, vs 1 in 1000 for CVS and 1 in 2000 for amnio)... Luckily, the results are perfect!!! I am so relieved...

Good luck hun!


----------



## erikab922

I didn't know you could get amnio without getting a high risk result on the NHS, unless you are planning on doing it privately? I got a 1:5 chance so am having amnio on Tuesday. I read a great article recently about the chances of miscarriage and that the current 1:120 stats we are given are from statistics gathered back before ultrasound was routinely used to guide the needle and that the way it's done these days the chances are more like 1 in 1600.


----------



## Sunshine12

erikab922 said:


> I didn't know you could get amnio without getting a high risk result on the NHS, unless you are planning on doing it privately? I got a 1:5 chance so am having amnio on Tuesday. I read a great article recently about the chances of miscarriage and that the current 1:120 stats we are given are from statistics gathered back before ultrasound was routinely used to guide the needle and that the way it's done these days the chances are more like 1 in 1600.

Perhaps you cant, Im a bit clueless. I need to find out from my midwife. Ill go private if I have to. Its good to hear chances of miscarriage are very minimal. Good luck with your amnio.

Thanks everyone for the responses. Best wishes to everyone having an amnio soon and congratulations to those who have had positive results back. xxx


----------



## April2012

erikab922 said:


> I didn't know you could get amnio without getting a high risk result on the NHS, unless you are planning on doing it privately? I got a 1:5 chance so am having amnio on Tuesday. I read a great article recently about the chances of miscarriage and that the current 1:120 stats we are given are from statistics gathered back before ultrasound was routinely used to guide the needle and that the way it's done these days the chances are more like 1 in 1600.

In the US, private insurance companies (such as mine) will pay for amnio or cvs regardless, if you are of "advanced maternal age"--being 35+ upon delivery.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

erikab922 said:


> I didn't know you could get amnio without getting a high risk result on the NHS, unless you are planning on doing it privately? I got a 1:5 chance so am having amnio on Tuesday. I read a great article recently about the chances of miscarriage and that the current 1:120 stats we are given are from statistics gathered back before ultrasound was routinely used to guide the needle and that the way it's done these days the chances are more like 1 in 1600.

I work in prenatal diagnosis, and definitely! The odds usually quoted are based on old stats. Recent stats suggest much lower risk, 1/1000 to 1/2000, and that the CVS risk is near the amnio risk.

:hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I read that as well, but the material from our hospital said the old 1/200 risk for m/c and I just didn't want to chance it, particularly given that our blood work/NT and continued scans have shown no need; HOWEVER, had our numbers been lower?higher?, we would have had an amnio....

best wishes


----------



## MrsRH

Sunshine12 said:


> erikab922 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could get amnio without getting a high risk result on the NHS, unless you are planning on doing it privately? I got a 1:5 chance so am having amnio on Tuesday. I read a great article recently about the chances of miscarriage and that the current 1:120 stats we are given are from statistics gathered back before ultrasound was routinely used to guide the needle and that the way it's done these days the chances are more like 1 in 1600.
> 
> *Perhaps you cant, Im a bit clueless. I need to find out from my midwife. Ill go private if I have to. * Its good to hear chances of miscarriage are very minimal. Good luck with your amnio.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the responses. Best wishes to everyone having an amnio soon and congratulations to those who have had positive results back. xxxClick to expand...

I work in the NHS and have never heard of having an amnio with out a medical reason for it; I am pretty sure you will have to pay privately :flower:

good luck with your decision
:hugs:
x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Things are very different from one country to another.  In Canada, age alone is an acceptable reason to do CVS or amnio, if a woman requests it! :flower:


----------



## Borboleta

I had an amnio done after my quad screening came back 1 out of 94 chnces of ds baby. I am so happy I did it although my scan showed nothing wrong with baby:). But I had those numbers in my head and couldn't stop thinking about it!:nope: :baby:Is a healthy little boy and behaved very well doing the amnio:). 

I know a lady here in the US that had very low chance of down baby during her first pregnancy at 28 years old and she did not do the amnio and her baby was a ds baby. After that she skipped all the blood tests and scans to look for abnormalities and went right for the amnio. She had 3 other normal pregnancies after the first including her last baby at age of 40. 

If I decide to have another one I will skip the blood test and go right to the amnio:).


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I am a medical geneticist working in prenatal genetics and I've seen so often "reassuring" first/second tri screens (NT and blood work) that nonetheless end up in babies with down syndrome or other even more severe trisomies. That's why I personally just skipped them, because regardless of the outcome I would have nonetheless pursued definite testing! So glad your friend went on to have 3 healthy babies!!!


----------



## April2012

I am leaving work for my amnio in about an hour and a half. nervous.


----------



## Sunshine12

April2012 said:


> I am leaving work for my amnio in about an hour and a half. nervous.

Good luck with it hun. Let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## April2012

I will! I am hoping I can relax for the needle and that baby stays far away from it.


----------



## Sunshine12

April2012 said:


> I will! I am hoping I can relax for the needle and that baby stays far away from it.

You will be fine! Its all controlled much more than it used to be years ago. xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck, it'll be fine!!! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Borboleta

God bless you and baby during your amnio. My doctor said that it is funny to see how babies sense that there is a needle coming there way and they stay very still :haha:. Mine did :baby:.


----------



## Ferne

April2012 said:


> I am leaving work for my amnio in about an hour and a half. nervous.

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## April2012

just got back...not too uncomfortable. the scariest part was the doctor doing the final run through of the risks...i know i am low risk for ds and trisomies, so it was difficult to decide to have the amnio in spite of the low risk. the ultrasound before had looked great...also, it was detailed enough that i know i am having a boy! i should get prelimiary results back in 24 hours...full analysis in ten days. thank you for your support. i hope all goes well in the next 24 hours (no MC)!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good news April and congrats on team BLUE!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sunshine12

Glad it went well. Keep us posted. Just as a matter of interest why did you decide to get it done despite being low risk. Im pretty sure Im going to do exactly the same but a few people have suggested to me that I shouldnt but I dont think I would settle for the whole duration without knowing that the baby was ok. x


----------



## erikab922

April2012 said:


> just got back...not too uncomfortable. the scariest part was the doctor doing the final run through of the risks...i know i am low risk for ds and trisomies, so it was difficult to decide to have the amnio in spite of the low risk. the ultrasound before had looked great...also, it was detailed enough that i know i am having a boy! i should get prelimiary results back in 24 hours...full analysis in ten days. thank you for your support. i hope all goes well in the next 24 hours (no MC)!!!!

I'm so relieved for you that it all went well - mine is tomorrow and I was really looking forward to hearing what your experience was like.

Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## April2012

erikab922 said:


> April2012 said:
> 
> 
> just got back...not too uncomfortable. the scariest part was the doctor doing the final run through of the risks...i know i am low risk for ds and trisomies, so it was difficult to decide to have the amnio in spite of the low risk. the ultrasound before had looked great...also, it was detailed enough that i know i am having a boy! i should get prelimiary results back in 24 hours...full analysis in ten days. thank you for your support. i hope all goes well in the next 24 hours (no MC)!!!!
> 
> I'm so relieved for you that it all went well - mine is tomorrow and I was really looking forward to hearing what your experience was like.
> 
> Congrats on your little boy!Click to expand...

good luck; i will thinking about you and your little one! most the the appointment is just ultrasound. the actual procedure is very quick. as i said, it wasn't too uncomfortable. it didn't really hurt. it was more like a bothersome cramping feeling. Now, I am just taking it easy and hoping for no complications in these next 24 hours.


----------



## April2012

Sunshine12 said:


> Glad it went well. Keep us posted. Just as a matter of interest why did you decide to get it done despite being low risk. Im pretty sure Im going to do exactly the same but a few people have suggested to me that I shouldnt but I dont think I would settle for the whole duration without knowing that the baby was ok. x

I guess it is because the risk assessments for ds and trisomies are just statistics...not definitives. i felt i wanted to have the certainty rather then stressing throughout the whole pregnancy. I have heard of enough situations where the "numbers" give the all clear, but the baby is still born with ds. i know the flip side of that is that i am risking miscarriage. that scares me, too. i don't have a great answer for that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: April, it IS a tough call...

Many women need a definite answer, I am one of them! For me, having a baby born with a severe disabililty with likely congenital defects is worse than losing a healthy baby... I'm not at all minimizing the risks associated, just trying to phrase it like it plays out in our conversations (DH and me) and in my head :hugs:


----------



## April2012

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: April, it IS a tough call...
> 
> Many women need a definite answer, I am one of them! For me, having a baby born with a severe disabililty with likely congenital defects is worse than losing a healthy baby... I'm not at all minimizing the risks associated, just trying to phrase it like it plays out in our conversations (DH and me) and in my head :hugs:

that is how i feel as well. it is such a difficult decision when faced with low risk numbers (in particular).


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great news April - congrats on team blue. 
Keeping my fingers crossed all goes well for you tomorrow erikab.! From what I have read it seems the thought of the procedure is worse than the procedure itself.! x


----------



## April2012

hi ladies...i just got back my preliminary results from the amnio...normal for ds and trisomies (which I expected). confirmed boy! no bleeding or leaking of amnio, and it has been over 24 hours (most critical time).


----------



## Sunshine12

April2012 said:


> hi ladies...i just got back my preliminary results from the amnio...normal for ds and trisomies (which I expected). confirmed boy! no bleeding or leaking of amnio, and it has been over 24 hours (most critical time).

Thats brilliant news. Congratulations hun. A boy eh! How lovely. Have you got a names shortlist? When do you expect your bloods back? x

p.s Did you just know it was a boy from the scan or did they mention it? Just asking as I want to know but midwife said today I would need a gender scan as they wouldnt tell me in my NT. x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay April! Another team blue :hugs: Congrats hun on the normal results!!!


----------



## April2012

Sunshine12 said:


> April2012 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies...i just got back my preliminary results from the amnio...normal for ds and trisomies (which I expected). confirmed boy! no bleeding or leaking of amnio, and it has been over 24 hours (most critical time).
> 
> Thats brilliant news. Congratulations hun. A boy eh! How lovely. Have you got a names shortlist? When do you expect your bloods back? x
> 
> p.s Did you just know it was a boy from the scan or did they mention it? Just asking as I want to know but midwife said today I would need a gender scan as they wouldnt tell me in my NT. xClick to expand...

thanks ladies.

when i had my NT scan, my tech had a guess as to sex (boy)...but she couldn't be sure by any means. That was at 12 weeks. At my amnio yesterday, they did a pretty comprehensive scan (16 weeks) and the tech without question said it was a boy. though, I couldn't really make out the parts. Today the preliminary results just confirmed it is a boy. No names yet...i was waiting to find out the sex before thinking about names too much. It is strange because i had always wanted a girl...but when I fell pregnant, I just had this feeling that I would make a good mother to a little boy. :)


----------



## kosh

MrsRH said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erikab922 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could get amnio without getting a high risk result on the NHS, unless you are planning on doing it privately?
> 
> *Perhaps you cant, Im a bit clueless. I need to find out from my midwife. Ill go private if I have to. * Its good to hear chances of miscarriage are very minimal. Good luck with your amnio.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the responses. Best wishes to everyone having an amnio soon and congratulations to those who have had positive results back. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I work in the NHS and have never heard of having an amnio with out a medical reason for it; I am pretty sure you will have to pay privately :flower:
> 
> good luck with your decision
> :hugs:
> xClick to expand...


I did have a CVS done in the NHS (RVI, Newcastle) *without* any medical reason. I had the NT scan but did not have bloods taken for the screening. After the NT scan I was referred to one of the screening midwifes in Antenatal Care where I explained to her that I would want to have the amnio/CVS anyway. She went through all the the risks bla bla but when I said that I had done lots of reasearch about it and needed a definite answer (rather that a 'risk') she seemed ok with my decision. 

Mind you, don't know if every trust/hospital will have the same policy. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine12

I spoke to midwife yesterday (my first appointments) and she said that if I want an amnio I can have one even if my results are low which is good news as I think Im going to have one unless the numbers are astronomically low. x


----------



## kosh

Sunshine12 said:


> I spoke to midwife yesterday (my first appointments) and she said that if I want an amnio I can have one even if my results are low which is good news as I think Im going to have one unless the numbers are astronomically low. x

yes, that was what my community MW said to me too (and was true)
good luck! :flower:


----------

